# Question about Fromm



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I buy the largest bag of Fromm Adult food for my 2 dogs, and it doesn't have a reclosable seal on the bag.
I don't know about medium size bags - my girls love the food so I go ahead and get the largest bag.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I buy 33 lb bags and the top is not sealable. Which I'm thankful for, as I find a sealable top in a large bag to be kind of in the way!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

thanks NicoFreako and CharismaticMillie!

With your help, I've decided that I'm probably going to buy the 33 pound bag online and just order a container to keep it in. I do love the convenience of the re-sealable top of the smaller bag but I can do without it!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I buy the 12 pound bag for Lexi and it has not way to seal it on the top. I found a dog food storage bin with another smaller bin on top at TJ Max for around $20.00.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, absolutely for a standard I would buy the 33 lb bag and buy it online (much cheaper!). I have a big plastic air tight container and I keep the food inside the original bag but put the bag in the container.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I use the 4 and 5 pound bags as I like the seal.


----------

